
We Have Got A Problem. What About You? - kingsidharth
http://lpad.in/got-a-problem
======
Dylanlacey
I don't think this just applies to startups. I think most meetings, most
products, most policies, are trying to solve the WRONG problem.

Mainly because solving the right problem is hard, and sometimes, makes people
angry. If your problem is "That Luke guy is a dick. He blames the tools,
others, and the language for his own failings.", then claiming you have a "no-
blame" culture and trying to get people to admit fault and work out solutions
isn't going to stop him being a dick.

~~~
kingsidharth
True! So many people / startups / entrepreneurs / products etc. fail to
identify the exact problem they are trying to solve. And hence, the downfall
begins.

Nice example man!

------
wccrawford
I guess I thought this was obvious. I have a hard time believing that most
people trying to do a startup don't understand this.

How can you sell something to someone if they don't need it? If they need it,
they have a problem they are trying to solve. It's so simple.

~~~
kingsidharth
Indeed it's simple and obvious but it's amazing how many people miss this.
They want to build something for the sake of building it.

Many a times they miss this point and start working in wrong direction and
assume wrong people to be their competitor.

Eg: Some people wear watches to tell time. Others for fashion or style.

A cell phone is competitor of first not second because of the problem it's
solving. You gotta know what problem you are solving to know thyslef.

